# blue funnel line 1961-1965



## alanjack (Jul 6, 2009)

hi

am currently doing a bit of research for my dad Brian Mateer..who sailed on blue funnel ships as an engineer from1961-65.belfast born but based in liverpool/london and sailed to the far east.

the ships he sailed on are 

agapenor
menelaus
menestheus
machaon
glengarry
i think the list might have afew more..tho i will have to check.

if anyone sailed on any of the above ships and remembers my dad could they drop me aline..or if anyone has any colour photos of the above ships.

my email address is, if can post it here is,
(Please use the Private Message system for initial contact - MS)

many thanks 

alan


----------

